# Uffe, the lucky rescue cat :)



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm new - and I hope this works - it worked in the test-thread....










If you can see this - it's Uffe, whom I rescued in June last year. It's ridiculous how much I love him, but I hope to find some like-minded people in here


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Worked great, and he's a good looking cat!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can relate to the "ridiculous in love". That's how I feel about my soul kitty, MowMow. He's my little sunshine, in fact I'm at work right now thinking how I could use a headbut and some snuzzling from him.


Your Uffe is very sweet looking. He reminds me a bit of my Shepherd Book.


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> Worked great, and he's a good looking cat!


Thanks a lot - I obviously think so too, ha


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

MowMow said:


> I can relate to the "ridiculous in love". That's how I feel about my soul kitty, MowMow. He's my little sunshine, in fact I'm at work right now thinking how I could use a headbutt and some snuzzling from him.
> 
> 
> Your Uffe is very sweet looking. He reminds me a bit of my Shepherd Book.


Oh, I can certainly see the resemblance! That's great, hihi!
And oh, do I know the feeling - being away and missing him? But I would never say as much to non-cat people :smile:
Headbutting and snuzzling (new word to me, thanks - it's great) is the best!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

he looks like a very happy cat  and a handsome boy


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

shan841 said:


> he looks like a very happy cat  and a handsome boy


Thanks Shan - again :smile: It's the most wonderful thing to have come here and actually talk to some of you - I'm so excited about it- wiiiiii!

Hope to see you around - Gina :smile:


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

He's very handsome! Looks a lot like my mom's cat. 

Black cats are awesome!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Some cats just need a chance to shine.
Many cats are terrified when they're imprisoned in a cage, how can they be expected to audition for a new home?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I read your story and I can tell he is so relaxed in that picture. I am glad you both found the one you needed.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

cooncatbob said:


> Some cats just need a chance to shine.
> Many cats are terrified when they're imprisoned in a cage, how can they be expected to audition for a new home?


Zenobi, my lost love, got her chance because she refused to parade and looked so very depressed in her cage. Once home with me and she realised I wasn't going to subject her to beatings (which must have been the case judging by her behaviour) she became my best friend.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Uffe (is there any translation or is it just a name?) is very handsome, and probably both of you are lucky. Rescue from a shelter?


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the comments and for making me feel welcome - I'm very glad to be here 
Hope to meet you all in other threads and see and hear about your stories.


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

jusjim said:


> Uffe (is there any translation or is it just a name?) is very handsome, and probably both of you are lucky. Rescue from a shelter?


Hey Jusjim - Uffe is just a male name - but it's kind of funny and quirky :smile:
And yeah, he is from a shelter.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's lovely. He looks very relaxed and at home!


----------



## aBeautifulLie94 (Jul 4, 2010)

Very strapping lad  Uffe is a unique name, I like it


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I bet he's a very loving cat!


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Uffe is gorgeous!


----------

